
Ask HN: What would be your ideal travel website be like? - vaib
I am in the process of thinking about a good travel website. If I want to go somewhere or have recommendations about a short trip on the weekend I resort to tripadvisor.com but the problem is going through reviews on it.
So maybe we can make this better. Maybe we can have a fuss free, clean and clear good travel website. What are your thoughts on it? What would your ideal (or near ideal) website look like or do? What would probably be that feature that would completely blow away users(or us)?<p>Thanking in anticipation!
======
herbst
I too am writing a travel website currently. I dont want to give out my focus
tho :)

Your features seem to be dependend on having users. With the amount of
etablished travel website, how do you want to overcome the chicken egg
problem?

~~~
vaib
No, I think I would not only depend on users but they will have an option to
put in data. I think initially I would have to scrape data, put some seed data
myself, etc. But let's assume that the data is in fact there, then this aims
to be a short trip/weekend getaway recommendation website. Is that something
someone would want to use? Ofcourse, please don't give away your focus. Though
I don't think it matters because generally no one wants to build someone
else's idea :) So I just want opinions here on what a good travel site should
do. I was initially thinking that this website I propose could get popular but
now I am thinking - hey, anyone can google 'places around me for weekend
getaways' and get a lot of links, etc.

~~~
herbst
Yeah i think that is the problem. If you do not do something unique people
will go with major platforms that they already know.

Its hard to tell if there is still a need as i havent launched mine yet ether.
All i know is that i am rather pessimistic for its success because of all the
other resources out there.

~~~
vaib
Yes, exactly. I am not having second thoughts, which is not a good sign.
Basically, I am looking to make something that people use - may not be
necessarily in the travel domain.

------
vaib
Specifically, do you think this would work?
[https://github.com/vaibkv/weekend-whats-up-
app](https://github.com/vaibkv/weekend-whats-up-app)

There's nothing in there yet, just a readme but do you think if I make it
users will come?

